# fifth element Fhloston Paradise ship



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I thought I show you all the masters to this model.
It is being master by the master Randy Cooper. :thumbsup:
Will be about 15" long and will be able to light it up.
Questions ! Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks
Chris


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

look kinda like a riverboat, maybe I'll get one and call it Proud Mary.

Now I'll have to watch the movie again ...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Never thought I's see a model of that subject! I don't support you'll be doing the Mondoshawan's mothership as well?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, you never no ?
I have about 25 masters I am trying to get on the mark it.
Here is a small list of what coming out in 2014 and 2015

24" J-2
space 1999 Dorcon Probe 10" long.
UFO goodies !
Blakes 7 shuttle
Laser Blast space ship
The day the earth stood still 16" saucer with grot and the other.

To name a few. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

All this time I have watched that movie I never realized the ship had a large open section in front- 
Not the first time I have learned more about something I thought I knew from a film by looking at a miniature


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> All this time I have watched that movie I never realized the ship had a large open section in front-
> Not the first time I have learned more about something I thought I knew from a film by looking at a miniature


The large open sections in the front is where a clear part goes, this area will be back lit to simulate deck levels & windows... This kit is amazing guys... Randy


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very cool.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Bottom update !


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Finally got this all done ! :thumbsup:
Kit is $200.00 + $10.00 shipping in the USA.
The length is 15" and comes with decals.
Email me if you are interested at [email protected]
Look for it on my web page as soon as I can post it.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490 :wave:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Finally got this all done ! :thumbsup:
> Kit is $150.00 + $10.00 shipping in the USA.
> The length is 15" and comes with decals.
> Email me if you are interested at [email protected]
> ...


Chris,
I thought Randy said "the large open sections in the front is where a clear part goes, this area will be back lit to simulate deck levels & windows"???

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

veedubb67 said:


> Chris,
> I thought Randy said "the large open sections in the front is where a clear part goes, this area will be back lit to simulate deck levels & windows"???
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Hi Rob
There will be a clear kit that I will be offering for lighting it up.
Price will be $300 for that kit.

Chris


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

*Fholston Paradise Build*

Here a few photos of the master build up, It a super easy mode kit to build and a must for any 5th Element collector...I will have paint on it shortly... Static build is first, lit version comes next... Randy


----------

